# Lunch Box



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Er I mean Luch box. Never knew they made clocks


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi james nice one real retro is it a desk clock and do you know when it was made.

Have you had the back off yet to see what movement is in it.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi,

No its not mine just noticed when browsing vintage alarms but 70's


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Dunno states kal 1800. That would be this. Its electromechanical so winding clock with battery alarm


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

James said:


> Dunno states kal 1800. That would be this. Its electromechanical so winding clock with battery alarm


Nice chunk of machinery James - I rather like that - must look out for one! :yes:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

He got back to me with internal pics. cool, and that is the movement

detonation device


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

mel said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno states kal 1800. That would be this. Its electromechanical so winding clock with battery alarm
> ...


I've got one ..................... 

Julian (L)


----------

